# Nebraska- best for tips



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

http://journalstar.com/business/loc...cle_fa5655c2-3f35-596d-bbae-e53048c8b392.html

Top Cities according to Lyft analytics
1. SLC
2. Lincoln
3. Portland OR
4. Omaha

237. Los Angeles


----------

